
Twitter accounts of Forbes 75 Most Powerful People. Guess who's is 70% fake? - thelookingglass
https://medium.com/@jjpryor/which-powerful-people-have-the-most-fake-followers-on-twitter-619f86cf4312
======
mtmail
Since the includes clickbait:

    
    
       1. Donald Trump — 60.1 million fake followers! (70.2%)
       2. Narendra Modi — 38.7 million fake followers (62.9%)
       3. Michael Dell — 363 thousand fake followers (55.6%)

